# Fremont , California LA-15, 7-Mary-3 & 4 are in pursuit OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's another one of someone trying to either steal the cruiser or firearm in it.






Fremont , California ---The Fremont Police Department released body cam, pictures, maps and details of an officer involved in a fatal shooting of a suspect, identified by police as 34-year-old Joshua James Gloria in a stolen vehicle on march 24, 2021. The California Highway Patrol is currently investigating an officer involved shooting involving the Fremont Police Department. The incident occurred March 24, 2021 at approximately 2:48PM. The Body camera shows motorcycle Police Officer Brian Burch first spot the stolen vehicle in a shopping-center parking lot slowly follow the SUV waiting for back up follow by a pursuit that ended on eastbound SR-84, west of Newark Boulevard. The vehicle being pursued had been reported stolen and was associated with an armed robbery. The suspect, who was in possession of a firearm at the time of the incident, fired multiple shots at the officer after pulling over. Motorcycle Police Officer Brian Burch returned fired and the suspect Joshua James Gloria sustained fatal injuries. Police later learned that Gloria was wanted on an attempted-murder warrant for an earlier shooting at an illegal gambling den.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Besides the obvious danger of being involved in a traffic collision, here's the other reason you would never get me on a department motor... no immediate cover like there is in a patrol car.

We have a saying (probably like most other departments): "There are two types of motor cops, those who've gone down and those who are going to go down."


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

LA Copper said:


> Besides the obvious danger of being involved in a traffic collision, here's the other reason you would never get me on a department motor... no immediate cover like there is in a patrol car.
> 
> We have a saying (probably like most other departments): "There are two types of motor cops, those who've gone down and those who are going to go down."


Amen to that! I know a few guys with permanent pins, screws and small hardware stores in their persons.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Amen to that! I know a few guys with permanent pins, screws and small hardware stores in their persons.


Unfortunately, I know a lot of guys like that.. and a couple of girls too.

On a side note, the very first female LAPD motor officer was originally from Plainville Mass.


----------

